# kid box size



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I searched in this forum, but didn't find what I was looking for...I'd like to know what the dimensions of a kid box should be, for Nigerian Dwarf kids, to hold them still while tattooing, disbudding, etc. Somehow I think this would be a smaller box, with a smaller neckhole, than for standard breed kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought a regular kid box and just put wood and towels in to raise them up.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## NewSwedenFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> I searched in this forum, but didn't find what I was looking for...I'd like to know what the dimensions of a kid box should be, for Nigerian Dwarf kids, to hold them still while tattooing, disbudding, etc. Somehow I think this would be a smaller box, with a smaller neckhole, than for standard breed kids!


I'm new to the forum and just reading your question. If you are still wanting dimensions or plans I have a box I made for our ND's and minis. I'd be happy to share info on it.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, New Sweden--would you post the dimensions to this thread to benefit everyone with small goats? Thanks! And welcome to the forum--lots of helpful, friendly people here!


----------

